# Saviano sul terremoto



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Saviano, La ricostruzione a rischio clan ecco il partito del terremoto
 Condividi

Ieri alle 10.36

  L'AQUILA - "Non permetteremo che ci siano speculazioni, scrivilo. Dillo forte che qui non devono neanche pensarci di riempirci di cemento. Qui decideremo noi come ricostruire la nostra terra...". Al campo rugby mi dicono queste parole. Me le dicono sul muso. Naso vicino al naso, mi arriva l'alito. Le pronuncia un signore che poi mi abbraccia forte e mi ringrazia per essere lì. Ma la sua paura non è finita con il sisma.

La maledizione del terremoto non è soltanto quel minuto in cui la terra ha tremato, ma ciò che accadrà dopo. Gli interi quartieri da abbattere, i borghi da restaurare, gli alberghi da ricostruire, i soldi che arriveranno e rischieranno non solo di rimarginare le ferite, ma di avvelenare l'anima. La paura per gli abruzzesi è quella di vedersi spacciare come aiuto una speculazione senza limiti nata dalla ricostruzione.
Qui in Abruzzo mi è tornata alla mente la storia di un abruzzese illustre, Benedetto Croce, nato proprio a Pescasseroli che ebbe tutta la famiglia distrutta in un terremoto. "Eravamo a tavola per la cena io la mamma, mia sorella ed il babbo che si accingeva a prendere posto. Ad un tratto come alleggerito, vidi mio padre ondeggiare e subito in un baleno sprofondare nel pavimento stranamente apertosi, mia sorella schizzare in alto verso il tetto. Terrorizzato cercai con lo sguardo mia madre che raggiunsi sul balcone dove insieme precipitammo e io svenni". Benedetto Croce rimase sepolto fino al collo nelle pietre. Per molte ore il padre gli parlava, prima di spegnersi. Si racconta che il padre gli ripeteva una sola e continua raccomandazione "offri centomila lire a chi ti salva".

Gli abruzzesi sono stati salvati da un lavoro senza sosta che nega ogni luogo comune sull'italianità pigra o sull'indifferenza al dolore. Ma il prezzo da pagare per questa regione potrebbe essere altissimo, ben oltre le centomila lire del povero padre di Benedetto Croce. Il terrore di ciò che è accaduto all'Irpinia quasi trent'anni fa, gli sprechi, la corruzione, il monopolio politico e criminale della ricostruzione, non riesce a mitigare l'ansia di chi sa cosa è il cemento, cosa portano i soldi arrivati non per lo sviluppo ma per l'emergenza. Ciò che è tragedia per questa popolazione per qualcuno invece diviene occasione, miniera senza fondo, paradiso del profitto. Progettisti, geometri, ingegneri e architetti stanno per invadere l'Abruzzo attraverso uno strumento che sembra innocuo ma è proprio da lì che parte l'invasione di cemento: le schede di rilevazione dei danni patiti dalle case. In questi giorni saranno distribuite agli uffici tecnici comunali di tutti i capoluoghi d'Abruzzo. Centinaia di schede per migliaia di ispezioni. Chi avrà in mano quel foglio avrà la certezza di avere incarichi remunerati benissimo e alimentati da un sistema incredibile.

"Più il danno si fa grave in pratica, più guadagni", mi dice Antonello Caporale. Arrivo in Abruzzo con lui, è un giornalista che ha vissuto il terremoto dell'Irpinia, e la rabbia da terremotato non te la togli facilmente. Per comprendere ciò che rischia l'Abruzzo si deve partire proprio da lì, dal sisma di 29 anni fa, da un paese vicino Eboli. "Ad Auletta - dice il vicesindaco Carmine Cocozza - stiamo ancora liquidando le parcelle del terremoto. Ogni centomila euro di contributo statale l'onorario tecnico globale è di venticinquemila". Ad Auletta quest'anno il governo ha ripartito ancora somme per il completamento delle opere post sisma: 80 milioni di euro in tutto. "Il mio comune ne ha ricevuti due milioni e mezzo. Serviranno a realizzare le ultime case, a finanziare quel che è rimasto da fare". Difficile immaginare che dopo 29 anni ancora arrivino soldi per la ristrutturazione ma è ciò che spetta ai tecnici: il 25 per cento del contributo. Ci si arriva calcolando le tabelle professionali, naturalmente tutto è fatto a norma di legge. Costi di progettazione, di direzione lavori, oneri per la sicurezza, per il collaudatore. Si sale e si sale. Le visite sono innumerevoli. Il tecnico dichiara e timbra. Il comune provvede solo a saldare.

Il rischio della ricostruzione è proprio questo. Aumenta la perizia del danno, aumentano i soldi, gli appalti generano subappalti e ciclo del cemento, movimento terre, ruspe, e costruzioni attireranno l'avanguardia delle costruzioni in subappalto in Italia: i clan. Le famiglie di camorra, di mafia e di 'ndrangheta qui ci sono sempre state. E non solo perché nelle carceri abruzzesi c'è il gotha dei capi della camorra imprenditrice. Il rischio è proprio che le organizzazioni arrivino a spartirsi in tempo di crisi i grandi affari italiani. Ad esempio: alla 'ndrangheta l'Expo di Milano, e alla camorra la ricostruzione in subappalto d'Abruzzo.

L'unica cosa da fare è la creazione di una commissione in grado di controllare la ricostruzione. Il presidente della Provincia ******** Pezzopane e il sindaco de L'Aquila Massimo Cialente sono chiari: "Noi vogliamo essere controllati, vogliamo che ci siano commissioni di controllo...". Qui i rischi di infiltrazioni criminali sono molti. Da anni i clan di camorra costruiscono e investono. E per un bizzarro paradosso del destino proprio l'edificio dove è rinchiusa la maggior parte di boss investitori nel settore del cemento, ossia il carcere de L'Aquila (circa 80 in regime di 416 bis) è risultato il più intatto. Il più resistente.

I dati dimostrano che la presenza dell'invasione di camorra nel corso degli anni è enorme. Nel 2006 si scoprì che l'agguato al boss Vitale era stato deciso a tavolino a Villa Rosa di Martinsicuro, in Abruzzo. Il 10 settembre scorso Diego Leon Montoya Sanchez, il narcotrafficante inserito tra i dieci most wanted dell'Fbi aveva una base in Abruzzo. Nicola Del Villano, cassiere di una consorteria criminal-imprenditoriale degli Zagaria di Casapesenna era riuscito in più occasioni a sfuggire alla cattura e il suo rifugio era stato localizzato nel Parco nazionale d'Abruzzo, da dove si muoveva, liberamente. Gianluca Bidognetti si trovava qui in Abruzzo quando la madre decise di pentirsi.
L'Abruzzo è divenuto anche uno snodo per il traffico dei rifiuti, scelto dai clan per la scarsa densità abitativa di molte zone e la disponibilità di cave dismesse. L'inchiesta Ebano fatta dai carabinieri dimostrò che alla fine degli anni '90 vennero smaltite circa 60.000 tonnellate di rifiuti solidi urbani provenienti dalla Lombardia. Finiva tutto in terre abbandonate e cave dismesse in Abruzzo. Dietro tutto questo, ovviamente i clan di camorra.

Sino ad oggi L'Aquila non ha avuto grandi infiltrazioni. Proprio perché mancava la possibilità di grandi affari. Ma ora si apre una miniera per le imprese. La solidarietà per ora fa argine ad ogni tipo di pericolo. Al campo del Paganica Rugby mi mostrano i pacchi arrivati da tutte le squadre di rugby d'Italia e i letti allestiti da rugbisti e volontari. Qui il rugby è lo sport principale, anzi lo sport sacro. Ed è infatti la palla ovale che alcuni ragazzi si lanciano in passaggi ai lati delle tende, che mi passa sulla testa appena entro. Ed è dal rugby che in questo campo sono arrivati molti aiuti. La resistenza di queste persone è la malta che unisce volontari e cittadini. È quando ti rimane solo la vita e nient'altro che comprendi il privilegio di ogni respiro. Questo è quello che cercano di raccontarmi i sopravvissuti.

Il silenzio de L'Aquila spaventa. La città evacuata a ora di pranzo è immobile. Non capita mai di vedere una città così. Pericolante, piena di polvere. L'Aquila in queste ore è sola. I primi piani delle case quasi tutti hanno almeno una parte esplosa.
Avevo un'idea del tutto diversa di questo terremoto. Credevo avesse preso soltanto il borgo storico, o le frazioni più antiche. Non è così. Tutto è stato attraversato dalla scossa. Dovevo venire qui. E il motivo me lo ricordano subito: "Te lo sei ricordato che sei un aquilano..." mi dicono. L'Aquila fu una delle prime città anni fa a darmi la cittadinanza onoraria. E qui se lo ricordano e me lo ricordano, come un dovere: presidiare quello che sta accadendo, raccontarlo. Tenere memoria. Mi fermo davanti alla Casa dello studente. In questo terremoto sono morti giovani e anziani. Quelli che a letto si sono visti crollare il soffitto addosso o sprofondare nel vuoto e quelli che hanno cercato di scappare per le scale, l'ossatura più fragile del corpo d'un palazzo.

I vigili del fuoco mi fanno entrare ad Onna. Sono fortunato, mi riconoscono, e mi abbracciano. Sono sporchi di polvere e soprattutto fango. Non amano che si ficchino i giornalisti dappertutto : "Poi li devo andare a pescare che magari cade un soffitto e rimangono incastrati" mi dice un ingegnere romano Gianluca che mi fa un regalo che avrebbe fatto impazzire qualsiasi bambino, un elmetto rosso fuoco dei Vigili. Onna non esiste più. Il termine macerie è troppo usato. È come se non significasse più nulla. Mi segno sulla moleskine gli oggetti che vedo. Un lavabo finito a terra, un libro fotocopiato, un passeggino, ma soprattutto lampadari, lampadari, lampadari. In verità è quello che non vedi mai fuori da una casa. E invece qui vedi ovunque lampadari. I più fragili, gli oggetti che per primi hanno dato spesso inutilmente l'allarme del terremoto. È una vita ferma e crollata. Mi portano davanti la casa dove è morta una bambina. I vigili del fuoco sanno ogni cosa. "Questa casa vedi, era bella, sembrava ben fatta, invece era costruita su fondamente vecchie". Si è fatto poco per controllare...

La dignità estrema di queste persone me la raccontano i vigili del fuoco: "Nessuno ci chiede niente. È come se per loro bastasse essere rimasti in vita. Un vecchietto mi ha detto: mi puoi chiudere le finestre sennò entra la polvere. Io sono andato ho chiuso le finestre ma alla casa mancano tetto e due pareti. Qui alcuni non hanno ancora capito cosa è stato il terremoto".
Franco Arminio uno dei poeti più importanti di questo paese, il migliore che abbia mai raccontato il terremoto e ciò che ha generato scrive in una sua poesia: "Venticinque anni dopo il terremoto dei morti sarà rimasto poco. Dei vivi ancora meno". Siamo ancora in tempo perché in Abruzzo questo non accada. Non permettere che la speculazione vinca come sempre successo in passato è davvero l'unico omaggio vero, concreto, ai caduti di questo terremoto, uccisi non dalla terra che trema ma dal cemento.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Aprile 2009)

le vere crepe il terremoto le lascia dentro.
speriamo che tutte queste tragedie prima o poi insegnino qualcosa. io sono scettica ma...


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> le vere crepe il terremoto le lascia dentro.
> speriamo che tutte queste tragedie prima o poi insegnino qualcosa. io sono scettica ma...



io sono scettico senza "ma"


...tutto in una frase:_ -uccisi non dalla terra che trema ma dal cemento. 	   	  	     		 	   _


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> io sono scettico senza "ma"
> 
> 
> ...tutto in una frase:_ *-uccisi non dalla terra che trema ma dal cemento.* _


è vero... sembra un paradosso ma è così.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

Scusate ma....c'è bisogno che lo dica Saviano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo si è inflazionare un'immagine...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate ma....c'è bisogno che lo dica Saviano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saviano è un giornalista e fa il suo mestiere.
Lo fa bene e con passione civile.
Certo non mi stupisce che scriva certe cose.
E' stato trasformato in eroe e in icona? E' stato fatto perché altri non hanno avuto il suo coraggio e quelli che l'hanno avuto sono morti.
Se anche bocciare un ragazzo che non studia e picchia i compagni può far rischiare la vita a Casal di Principe e ognuno di noi lo promuoverebbe...mi sembra che dire cose evidenti e risapute e dette sottovoce, perché anche i muri hanno orecchie, non sia cosa da nulla.
La sua crdibilità se l'è conquistata.

P.S. Conosco ottime persone di lì e so di che parlo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate ma....c'è bisogno che lo dica Saviano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Più gente lo dice, meglio è. Soprattutto in un paese che ha il padrino Mangano come eroe nazionale.


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate ma....c'è bisogno che lo dica Saviano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sempre giudizi da superman, eh?



già sapevi ciò che disse il padre di Benedetto Croce?
...e sapevi anche delle discariche in Abruzzo? e di quanti 41bis _soggiornino_ nel carcere di l'Aquila?

oppure, che stanno pagando ancora oggi, ciò che accadde 29 anni fà??


...credo che non lo sappiano ancora neanche gli albergatori delle coste abruzzesi, che stanno anticipando 412 mila euro al giorno, e se tanto mi dà tanto...già si possono considerare in fallimento...(€40 a testa per 10500 sfollati, 10 giorni =  4,5 milioni di euro...solo gli alberghi...)


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2009)

*???*

Ma a parlare non bastano le case che a L'Aquila sono rimaste decorosamente in piedi perché fatte come si doveva? 
Le altre avevano visibilmente nelle macerie sabbia marina e cemento in economia.
La stessa casa dello studente ha dimostrato che tutte quelle vite si potevano evitare, specie se si dava retta a quella studentessa che tempo fa aveva denunciato crepe e fragilità strutturali... ma forse non era abbastanza importante perché le si desse retta!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...*sempre giudizi da superman, eh?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei fuori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Diciamo che non hai capito il senso, vah...che mi stupirebbe meno...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saviano è un giornalista e fa il suo mestiere.
> Lo fa bene e con passione civile.
> Certo non mi stupisce che scriva certe cose.
> E' stato trasformato in eroe e in icona? E' stato fatto perché altri non hanno avuto il suo coraggio e quelli che l'hanno avuto sono morti.
> ...


Non metto in dubbio Saviano, se leggi l'altro post dove se ne parlava l'ho pure difeso da chi lo accusava di essere un arricchito...

Dico che mi smuove molto di più, ad esempio, l'articolo scritto dal Giornalista de "il centro" che a Onna ha lasciato due figli sotto le macerie...

Non credo che si debba mettere Saviano in ogni salsa perchè questa prenda sapore...o semplicemente, se vuoi, preferisco Saviano che scrive delle cose di cui ha contezza perchè le ha toccate con mano, mentre il  Saviano che scrive del terremoto (e tra l'altro va sui luoghi obbligando a una cura per lui che sarebbe meglio indirizzare al 100% ad altre situazioni contingenti) lo sento più da "pubblicità progresso", da spot...

Le cose che lui ha scritto, scrive o scriverà sul terremoto per me non han più valore di quelle di altri giornalisti del luogo...che non mi son parsi affatto "timorosi" nel denunciare fin dai primi giorni possibili colpe o "magagne" delle istituzioni...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

*Quanto era bella la mia Onna di Giustino Parisse*



> _Quanto era bella Onna quella notte, prima dello scossone orrendo. La luna rischiarava i vicoli: via dei Calzolai, via Oppieti, via dei Martiri, via Ludovici, via della Ruetta, via delle Siepi. Dentro, mille anni di storia e milioni di storie: uomini e donne che quel piccolo paese in fondo alla Valle dell’Aterno avevano costruito e amato. In quella orrenda notte abbiamo perso tutto: le vite umane, le case, il nostro paese.
> 
> Non sentirò più gli odori: da bambino a ogni passo c’era una stalla. Sotto gli animali, sopra gli uomini. Nei giorni di festa i profumi del pomodoro fresco per fare il sugo rallegrava il palato ancor prima di consumare il pasto. E poi le voci, la colonna sonora di un paese di gente semplice. Quella notte dopo lo scossone orrendo le voci non c’erano più. La luna rischiarava il silenzio. Il dolore tanto forte da spezzare le corde vocali. Quella notte era una bella notte. Nella mia casa c’erano due angeli, erano nel loro lettino. Riposavano. Attendevo già il rumorio di un mattino normale. Quando si alzavano per contendersi il bagno. La mamma che li chiamava: sbrigatevi, è tardi, la scuola vi attende. L’ultima carezza, l’ultima rassicurazione.
> 
> ...


Credo che gente come Parisse, con quello che han dentro...rovisteranno in mezzo a quelle rovine meglio e più a fondo di qualsiasi Saviano....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*fedifrago*



> Le cose che lui ha scritto, scrive o scriverà sul terremoto per me non han più valore di quelle di altri giornalisti del luogo...che non mi son parsi affatto "timorosi" nel denunciare fin dai primi giorni possibili colpe o "magagne" delle istituzioni...


e allora  che vuoi dire?

Credi che lui stesso si voglia ammantare di un maggiore credibilità rispetto ai suoi colleghi meno famosi di lui?

Lui fa lo scrittore, il giornalista, non vive in trentino, ma nel sud...che dici..ne saprà piu' di noi di certe _dinamiche_ di quei luoghi?


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2009)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora che vuoi dire?
> 
> Credi che lui stesso si voglia ammantare di un maggiore credibilità rispetto ai suoi colleghi meno famosi di lui?
> 
> Lui fa lo scrittore, il giornalista, non vive in trentino, ma nel sud...che dici..ne saprà piu' di noi di certe _dinamiche_ di quei luoghi?


 
Forse sì, ne saprà di più, ma anche forse... forse... 
Quando si scrive di un avvenimento o si é giornalisti e si offre la cronaca del fatto o si é scrittori e si fa letteratura sul fatto. Sono entrambi modi validi, ma quello che li rende più validi é il valore dei giornalisti e degli scrittori, e per quel che ho sempre letto, spesso non si tratta di esposizione quanto di percezione della capacità di ricezione del pubblico, specie se esiste un'onda emotiva.
E qui l'emozione era un vero uragano... bisognava governarlo ed incanalarlo e Saviano c'é riuscito, ma al pari di altri.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Che le denuncie provengano da Saviano, o da un comune cittadino, poco importa. L'importante è evitare l'omertà. E' quella che uccide più dei teremoti.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2009)

*Buongiorno Bruja e a tutti*



Bruja ha detto:


> Forse sì, ne saprà di più, ma anche forse... forse...
> Quando si scrive di un avvenimento o si é giornalisti e si offre la cronaca del fatto o si é scrittori e si fa letteratura sul fatto. Sono entrambi modi validi, ma quello che li rende più validi é il valore dei giornalisti e degli scrittori, e per quel che ho sempre letto, spesso non si tratta di esposizione quanto di percezione della capacità di ricezione del pubblico, specie se esiste un'onda emotiva.
> E qui l'emozione era un vero uragano... bisognava governarlo ed incanalarlo e Saviano c'é riuscito, ma al pari di altri.
> Bruja


Comprendo quello che vuoi dire Bruja, ma la letteratura è anche questo, sapere incanalare, esprimere, tradurre emozioni di un lettore..di tanti lettori...dei piu'...e nel caso di Saviano non mi pare che lui in questo articolo come in altri si voglia promuovere come" il Profeta" della letteratura contemporanea, come colui che meglio di altri è capace di arrivare dritto nel cuore della gente, o come colui che meglio di altri sa muovere certi affetti.

L'onda emotiva è vero...in questo caso è eccezionalmente forte e forse, dico forse....non è solo per questo che un vasto pubblico lo segue, ma anche per capacità oggettive, senza  NULLA toglire ai tanti altri che scrivono come lui.


é forse perchè alla sua penna si è data una evidenza maggiore su un quotiano di tiratura nazionale?

Voglio dire, in poche parole, piu' scrivono, meglio scrivono, e meglio è se questo puo' servire al pubblico ad essere meno acritici verso la realtà...lui non solo toglie spazio ai tanti altri che fanno lo stesso lavoro, ma ripeto, non mi pare che si voglia proporre come l'ultimo dei profeti.

e quando si dice ,come si è scritto , se mi posso permettere " un Saviano qualunque" mi sembra che lo si voglia sminuire davvero del suo ruolo di traduttore  e portavoce di fatti reali e non di fantasia suggestiva letteraria.


----------



## Iago (17 Aprile 2009)

*mah....*

...cos 'e pazz...e invece sono io che sto fuori!


c'è un titolo chiaro: Saviano sul terremoto, si può non aprire il 3d, se lo si apre, lo si deve leggere, e poi eventualmente commentare, 
ora vorrei sapere cosa c'è di negativo o inadeguato o ecc ecc in una nota di uno scrittore contemporaneo, che è anche cittadino onorario di una città che è stata distrutta da un terremoto leggero, 
...no, Saviano nun adda parlà!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

Una voce in più è sempre meglio di una voce in meno. Saviano scrive bene e leggerlo è sempre un arricchimento in termini di umanità.
Saviano non deve fare cronaca, perché non è il suo mestiere... gente come lui serve a far riflettere..


----------



## Iago (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Una voce in più è sempre meglio di una voce in meno. Saviano scrive bene e leggerlo è sempre un arricchimento in termini di umanità.
> Saviano non deve fare cronaca, perché non è il suo mestiere...* gente come lui serve a far riflettere*..


quoto!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...cos 'e pazz...e invece sono io che sto fuori!
> 
> 
> c'è un titolo chiaro: Saviano sul terremoto, si può non aprire il 3d, se lo si apre, lo si deve leggere, e poi eventualmente commentare,
> ...


saviano nun adda parlà 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   iago, m'hai fatto mori'..perchè sento l'inflessionedel la tua voce


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2009)

c'è un cazzo da ridere comunque.

me lo dico da sola


----------



## Iago (17 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> c'è un cazzo da ridere comunque.
> 
> me lo dico da sola


vabbuò ma perchè...relax...relax per tutti
























(se ti ho strappato un sorriso, mi fà piacere)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio Saviano, se leggi l'altro post dove se ne parlava l'ho pure difeso da chi lo accusava di essere un arricchito...
> 
> Dico che mi smuove molto di più, ad esempio, l'articolo scritto dal Giornalista de "il centro" che a Onna ha lasciato due figli sotto le macerie...
> 
> ...


Ma neanche meno...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma neanche meno...


fosse un quaqquarraquà poi....


----------



## Old Buscopann (18 Aprile 2009)

A me sorprende che Saviano non sia stato ancora tacciato di QUALUNQUISMO, come è successo ai vari Moretti e Grillo.
Ma leggendo certi commenti secondo me è solo questione di tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------

